# Question about Mature Content Filter.



## Quiet269 (Oct 6, 2008)

I was wondering, if I say have some messages for submissions that are marked as mature or adult. As it stands my filter is off, so I see them.

My question is, if I turn it on, then turn it off again will those pieces still be there? Further, if it is off will you still receive notification of  the artwork, and it will just be hidden? (So if you ever turned it off you would have a bunch of mature work in your submissions text)

Thanks,


----------



## net-cat (Oct 6, 2008)

Turning the mature filter on will not delete any submissions.

However, I don't believe that you receive notifications for mature submissions while it is active. (I'd have to double check. I don't actually ever bother turning the mature filter off...)


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 6, 2008)

It would be interesting to know 

I must admit, I would rather it hide them then stop notifications all together, this will be the difference between me being able to turn it on and thus be able to surf in a public place, or not getting to surf in a public place because of the filter


----------



## Firehazard (Oct 6, 2008)

Another potential issue the Watchstream will remove from the equation.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 6, 2008)

Last I remember, if you switch Mature Content viewing OFF, this will not affect any notices of mature/adult submissions already in your Inbox -- they'll still be displayed.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 6, 2008)

The Watchstream?

And it's cool that it won't affect what's already there ^_^ But I do hope it also doesn't affect what is put in there


----------



## yak (Oct 7, 2008)

If your filter is ON, you will not receive any notifications of new uploaded mature/adult content, and mature/adult content notifications, if they are already there, will not be displayed.

If your filter is OFF, you will both receive and see mature/adult notifications.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 7, 2008)

yak said:


> If your filter is ON, you will not receive any notifications of new uploaded mature/adult content, and mature/adult content notifications, if they are already there, will not be displayed.


Is that new?  That was not true after FA came back up from the downtime.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 7, 2008)

yak said:


> If your filter is ON, you will not receive any notifications of new uploaded mature/adult content, and mature/adult content notifications, if they are already there, will not be displayed.
> 
> If your filter is OFF, you will both receive and see mature/adult notifications.


Great  Thank-you for the info.

Not my ideal way, but it works and it's good to know how ^_^


----------



## Firehazard (Oct 7, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> The Watchstream?


According to Eevee, in Ferrox the notifications for new submissions and journals will be replaced with a continuous "Watchstream" that works a little like the Browse page but only includes stuff by people you're watching -- like LiveJournal's friends page or Facebook's Feed.  The Mature filter would simply restrict which of those are visible, so if you turned the filter on, then later turned it off, you'd still see the Mature/Adult stuff that was submitted while you had the filter on.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 7, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> According to Eevee, in Ferrox the notifications for new submissions and journals will be replaced with a continuous "Watchstream" that works a little like the Browse page but only includes stuff by people you're watching -- like LiveJournal's friends page or Facebook's Feed.  The Mature filter would simply restrict which of those are visible, so if you turned the filter on, then later turned it off, you'd still see the Mature/Adult stuff that was submitted while you had the filter on.


yay! ^_^


----------

